# What your code says you can do with fernco's, no hub and shielded coupling.



## crown36

What does your code say about the following:

Fernco Flex Couplings, No hub couplings and shielded couplings. Are they:
-Permitted underground?
-Permitted above ground?
-If permitted above ground, can you conceal in-wall/ceiling?

As we all know. Every dang city, state or jurisdiction allows what the other won't.


----------



## jtplumber

Fernco flex>only on vertical, readily accessible 

No hubs and shielded allowed anywhere.
Lock back bands have to to be used on any buried line above 3". And transitions are mandatory on any dissimilar pipes. This is Colorado so different municipalities have their own interpretation of the code so you really have to pay attn which one you're working in.


----------



## CaptainBob

Here in MN no hub and shielded couplings allowed anywhere. I believe Fernco flex can be used only underground.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

No plumbing code here! It's a handy hacks paradise.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Mission and husky couplings are allowed underground here, no hubs aswell.Have to fasten to 60ibs. Still using my seekonk my uncle threw at me for burning his hand with my torch. It hit my thigh and i kept it !


----------



## timrath

Shielded no hubs only for transitions underground and allowed above ground. No flex regular ferncos


----------



## crown36

Kinda surprised this thread has not had more replies.....


----------



## Will

There allowed here when going from PVC to cast or clay etc. if it can be glued, it needs to be glued


----------



## sparky

Triplecrown24 said:


> What does your code say about the following:
> 
> Fernco Flex Couplings, No hub couplings and shielded couplings. Are they:
> -Permitted underground?
> -Permitted above ground?
> -If permitted above ground, are you permitted to conceal in wall/ceiling?
> 
> As we all know. Every dang city, state or jurisdiction allows what the other wont.


fernco couplings in ky are allowed only outside on a sewer or branch sewer,never allowed inside house/building or under concrete.

no-hub clamps are allowed anywhere as long as it is on no hub cast iron

shielded couplings??I am guessing this is a clamp-all band,and the mission bands,they are allowed underground inside/outside blding.torque to 80"lbs


----------

